# aftermarket Xenon lights



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

I am looking into installing aftermarket xenons into a 2001 330i. I have come across this website http://www.bmwtoys.com/Merchant2/me...e=bmwtoys&Product_Code=HIDS001&Category_Code=

with a xenon light kit. After a couple of email corespondence with them, I am told that this is the real thing. Has anyone else used this kit before? any problems?

The dealer wanted $4000 for a kit (no joke, Herb Chambers BMW Boston MA) but these guys want $500.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I want those demon lights!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I have stock (self-leveling) xenons on my 330i (7,8xx miles) that I could possibly be persuaded to part company with...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Mr Chi,

Where are you? I got your $30K 330s.










Come out, come out, wherever you are....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

10chi said:


> *I am looking into installing aftermarket xenons into a 2001 330i. I have come across this website http://www.bmwtoys.com/Merchant2/me...e=bmwtoys&Product_Code=HIDS001&Category_Code=
> 
> with a xenon light kit. After a couple of email corespondence with them, I am told that this is the real thing. Has anyone else used this kit before? any problems?
> 
> The dealer wanted $4000 for a kit (no joke, Herb Chambers BMW Boston MA) but these guys want $500. *


These are 'real xenon' but not the same thing as what would come on the car. Take a look in the headlight assembly of a 'real' one. Its not just a bulb. Its an entire lens assembly. These retrofit kits work, but its pretty hit-and-miss in terms of how well they work (as opposed to look). I've installed a couple of these in non-BMWs, and sometimes they work great and other times you're driving in the dark.

You can get 80% of the 'real thing' with the $1k kit that Bekkers sells (you still don't get the self-leveling).

BTW $500 is too much for that kit.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

I've put HIDs in my car from an E46. Cant E46's just plug them in? If so, I know a guy that has several used kits available if people are interested. Much cheaper than retail.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *I've put HIDs in my car from an E46. Cant E46's just plug them in? If so, I know a guy that has several used kits available if people are interested. Much cheaper than retail. *


Since the wiring harnesses and bulb sockets are totally different, they won't plug in unless they're those aftermarket things, which are meant to connect to HALOGEN connectors and bulb sockets.

With a lot of people around here converting to 6000k (ultra-ricey) kits, I'm sure there are plenty of used 4300k kits floating around.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Would I get the 4300k or 6500k intensity in my bi-xenon 02 bmw??? And does it have any blue or purplish tint after they warm up at all?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Would I get the 4300k or 6500k intensity in my bi-xenon 02 bmw??? And does it have any blue or purplish tint after they warm up at all? *


The bi-xenons I've seen look the same as the old non-bi. They are the lower color temp (I think they might even be lower than 4300k) which the r1cers all complain about since they're not purple/blue enough for them.


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *Hey Mr Chi,
> 
> Where are you? I got your $30K 330s.
> 
> ...


Cool, now you know how I got my screen name. So where is this car? Does it have the options that I've specified?


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

well mine was meant to take a H1 bulb, all I did was modify my headlight base to accept the bulb. the ballast just tap into the power wire from the halogen. Its cake to wire up. You dont need new wiring harnesses


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> The bi-xenons I've seen look the same as the old non-bi. They are the lower color temp (I think they might even be lower than 4300k) which the r1cers all complain about since they're not purple/blue enough for them. *


Ok, here's the thing. I am not into it for looks. I don't care if its blue or purple. I am more interested in the performance of the lights. If you are telling me that this is just simply a pricey bulb, then forget it. I am looking for XENON attributes in performance. So is it true then the only option I have is to pay $4000?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

10chi said:


> *
> 
> Cool, now you know how I got my screen name. So where is this car? Does it have the options that I've specified? *


Go to the Org. I've made multiple posts on the subject.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

10chi said:


> *
> 
> Ok, here's the thing. I am not into it for looks. I don't care if its blue or purple. I am more interested in the performance of the lights. If you are telling me that this is just simply a pricey bulb, then forget it. I am looking for XENON attributes in performance. So is it true then the only option I have is to pay $4000? *


The Bekker Kit is around $1,000 and it's the European OEM headlight assembly. It's as close to OEM as you're ever going to get...It just doesn't have the autoleveling featured here in United States.

Installation is a snap, however I would HIGHLY recommend YOU go to a good local mechanic to have them installed (no offense 10chi, I've seen your post and I have a feeling you're not the most mechanically inclined person in the world). Labor should not exceed $250.

Your call.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *well mine was meant to take a H1 bulb, all I did was modify my headlight base to accept the bulb. the ballast just tap into the power wire from the halogen. Its cake to wire up. You dont need new wiring harnesses *


Exactly, the stock xenon in the car is NOT a H or HB base. Its called a P32D base, and all the connectors are different, so what you installed had to have been made or modified for a conversion, not stock out of a factory setup.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Exactly, the stock xenon in the car is NOT a H or HB base. Its called a P32D base, and all the connectors are different, so what you installed had to have been made or modified for a conversion, not stock out of a factory setup. *


well, my kit wasnt made for a conversion. LIke I said, it was taken directly off an E46. Is it that hard for the E46's with halogens to modify the headlight base to fit the d2s bulb? The electrical wiring is easy. The ballasts use a 9006 connector, take the + and - from the connector and connect them to the wires that were used for the halogen. the new bulb has its own connector and stuff. Simple as pie.

I would think it would be harder for a headlight system that was designed before hids were common to retrofit, than a newer headlight:dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *
> 
> well, my kit wasnt made for a conversion. LIke I said, it was taken directly off an E46. Is it that hard for the E46's with halogens to modify the headlight base to fit the d2s bulb? The electrical wiring is easy. The ballasts use a 9006 connector, take the + and - from the connector and connect them to the wires that were used for the halogen. the new bulb has its own connector and stuff. Simple as pie.
> 
> I would think it would be harder for a headlight system that was designed before hids were common to retrofit, than a newer headlight:dunno: *


I'd hafta look at my car again and the Bentley but I HIGHLY doubt the factory E46 system is that much of a hacked-together system with a '9006 connector' (which is wrong since E46s are H7 anyhow), etc.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> I'd hafta look at my car again and the Bentley but I HIGHLY doubt the factory E46 system is that much of a hacked-together system with a '9006 connector' (which is wrong since E46s are H7 anyhow), etc. *


its a 9006 connector to the ballast, which then has a different connector to fit whatever bulb size is required

My infiniti qx4 also has a 9006 connector to the ballast, but the bulb is something different.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

On a totally unrelated note, it appears we've met once. Do you remember the incident with Zeus and the Taco Bell Chihuahua? :lmao: 

I should dig that pic out...


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *On a totally unrelated note, it appears we've met once. Do you remember the incident with Zeus and the Taco Bell Chihuahua? :lmao:
> 
> I should dig that pic out... *


zeus? yo quiero dog? I cant remember.... you sure it was me?


----------

